# Sourcing a #778 rebate/fillister plane



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

Hello All, 

Just a quick question. Can anyone suggest somewhere, preferably online, where I can get a new #778 rebate/fillister plane? 

Also, are there any differences/preferences between a Record and Stanley. In fact, does anyone else make anything similar, perhaps an improved version?? 

Thanks All 
Andy


----------



## Alf (15 Feb 2006)

AndyG":22kvfwnw said:


> Just a quick question. Can anyone suggest somewhere, preferably online, where I can get a new #778 rebate/fillister plane?


New? No. Secondhand? Lots. Whole list of dealers to ask on my website, but a quick scoot round found this and this. 



AndyG":22kvfwnw said:


> Also, are there any differences/preferences between a Record and Stanley.


Screw depth adjustment versus lever. The Record #778, WS and Woden though, having two fence rods, are much superior. 



AndyG":22kvfwnw said:


> In fact, does anyone else make anything similar, perhaps an improved version??


Ahhh... Um, can you wait a bit...? :-# 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

alf":1k5b348q said:


> Ahhh... Um, can you wait a bit...?


Oohh, now there is tease!! Dare I ask for any more details... Like who and how long 

Thanks for all the pointers though.
Andy


----------



## Alf (15 Feb 2006)

AndyG":2w615q3e said:


> alf":2w615q3e said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh... Um, can you wait a bit...?
> ...


No, no, I daren't. [-( I may inadvertantly say more than I'm s'posed to, so best I say nothing at all. :-# 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

Alf":26gz0dnm said:


> No, no, I daren't


OK. Fair enough 

I was hoping to use it for my competition entry. Thought it would be nice to try a hand tool approach, rather than relying on an electric router.
Do you think, whatever is on the horizon may appear within the next few weeks? (Sorry, that's the last time I'll make a bid for information, honest )

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (15 Feb 2006)

AndyG":32fjilz2 said:


> Like who
> 
> and who long



I don't think the first part of question really needs asking does it? :wink:  :lol: (if my guess is correct that is)


----------



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

Oh, just spotted my dodgy typo, quick, where's that edit button!!

Tony, are you thinking those marvelous plane making people at Veritas??

Andy


----------



## llangatwgnedd (15 Feb 2006)

They are selling the 778 in the large B&Q stores with a Irwin sticker on them.
Cant remember the price


----------



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

Sawdust Producer,
Thanks for the pointer. The B&Q website doesn't list it (it doesn't list much come ot think of it!!) but I'll have a look next time I'm at our local store.
Here's the plane on the Irwin website.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (15 Feb 2006)

I also seen a Faithful version in Yandels show last sping







Andy it was in a b&q super duper store near me


----------



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

Ahh.. that's grand. Can't beat a tool that comes in a wooden box!! Is Yandels a supplier or do they make the planes? Do they have a website? 

I think our B&Q is one of those super warehouse jobs too. It's certainly big enough. Mind you it didn't stop them from discontinuing their stock of large 6mm MDF sheets. Grumble..... grumble......


----------



## bugbear (15 Feb 2006)

Sawdust Producer":2y5btdzd said:


> I also seen a Faithful version in Yandels show last sping



Wowza - 2 rods and a screw adjuster, all present and correct.

35 quid here:

http://www.itslondon.co.uk/pd_FAIPLANE7 ... ePlane.htm

BugBear


----------



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

Bugbear, thanks for the link.
Now that only leaves the questions: Is the faithfull as good as the Record? Can I hold on for this mystery plane?
Andy


----------



## Philly (15 Feb 2006)

Andy
Jewsons sell the Faithful one-its in most of the stores I've been to.
I believe Toolbank also sell it online.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## ydb1md (15 Feb 2006)

Tony":31s2li7l said:


> AndyG":31s2li7l said:
> 
> 
> > Like who
> ...



Not quite a guess.  Rob said as much in his chat that was hosted by Woodcentral and Chris Schwarz. 

L-N is coming out with some plows modeled after the small Records. Gonna be a good year for woodworkers.


----------



## Alf (15 Feb 2006)

AndyG":3dxjn1ya said:


> Can I hold on for this mystery plane?


For a competition entry? Erm, I'd guess probably not. And that Faithful one doesn't look too ghastly... 

FWIW, the local B&Q had an Irwin block plane out of its packaging when I was last in there (on clearance) and if the quality of that is any indicator of the rest of the line, steer well clear of the lot of them. You just seem to be paying premium for the label; the quality was on a par with Groz.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

ydb1md":pqcjyh4w said:


> Rob said as much in his chat that was hosted by Woodcentral and Chris Schwarz


Dave, is this the chat you are referring too? I couldn't see (after a quick scan) anything on a rebate plane.

Andy


----------



## ydb1md (15 Feb 2006)

AndyG":21twddhf said:


> ydb1md":21twddhf said:
> 
> 
> > Rob said as much in his chat that was hosted by Woodcentral and Chris Schwarz
> ...



Chico... OK Rob... Here is the question for you! 

Rob Lee Shoot... 

Chico... What LV is going to bring NEW things out in '06? 

Chico... So, I am asking for a "teaser"...;-) 

Rob Lee Wellll.....mostly tools...but some books too.....and a store (not in Victoria) 

Rob Lee Chico - Think 289, but with improvements, and handed....


----------



## AndyG (15 Feb 2006)

Alf, thanks for the warning. Though, I was going to give that one a miss. Without wanting to sound like a tool snob, there does seem to be something quite _wrong_ with buying a plane from B&Q.

Anyway, some thought and a beer later, I'm thinking a 2nd hand Record 778 is the way to go.

Thanks everyone for your help
Andy


----------



## ydb1md (15 Feb 2006)

AndyG":i4ui2aml said:


> ydb1md":i4ui2aml said:
> 
> 
> > Rob said as much in his chat that was hosted by Woodcentral and Chris Schwarz
> ...



Another teaser . . . . 

http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/handtools.pl?noframes;read=83290


----------



## Alf (15 Feb 2006)

AndyG":zpyzqydt said:


> Dave, is this the chat you are referring too? I couldn't see (after a quick scan) anything on a rebate plane.


Sheesh, I only just got that A2/Et tu joke... #-o 

Dave's nailed the reference I was half looking for. Should be an interesting one, eh?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ydb1md (15 Feb 2006)

Alf":15nuu33c said:


> AndyG":15nuu33c said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, is this the chat you are referring too? I couldn't see (after a quick scan) anything on a rebate plane.
> ...



Very interesting. I'm curious to see whether LV or L-N get theirs to market first. 

Although it'll be nice because LV's and L-N's sound to be suited to different jobs. Hence it'll be easy to justify the need for both (or all three as the LV are a LH/RH set)  

L-N hinted that theirs would be available late in the year.


----------



## Alf (16 Feb 2006)

With all due respect to TLN, I can't help but think of chisels every time I hear an expected date for any new stuff... :wink: I count no chickens until I see them pecking around the farmyard. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ydb1md (16 Feb 2006)

Have you seen TLN's workbenches? I wonder what the postage would be to the UK? :lol:


----------



## bugbear (16 Feb 2006)

ydb1md":liwc4vzp said:


> Have you seen TLN's workbenches? I wonder what the postage would be to the UK? :lol:



I'd settle for a DC workbench.

 BugBear


----------



## martyn2 (16 Feb 2006)

Philly":3txzzv2m said:


> Andy
> Jewsons sell the Faithful one-its in most of the stores I've been to.
> I believe Toolbank also sell it online.
> Cheers
> Philly



is that in poole :?: 

martyn


----------



## Anonymous (16 Feb 2006)

ydb1md":2x36v6w7 said:


> Tony":2x36v6w7 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyG":2x36v6w7 said:
> ...



Ahhh. Confirmed then. I have never visited woodcentral but feel the time is now :wink:


----------



## Alf (16 Feb 2006)

bugbear":9c5tdojr said:


> ydb1md":9c5tdojr said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen TLN's workbenches? I wonder what the postage would be to the UK? :lol:
> ...


And a saw to cut the legs down a bit... :lol:


----------



## bugbear (16 Feb 2006)

Alf":1mkduyod said:


> bugbear":1mkduyod said:
> 
> 
> > I'd settle for a DC workbench.
> ...



Seems a shame to take a saw to a nice bench....

a much better idea

BugBear


----------



## Philly (16 Feb 2006)

martyn2":2d9rdez1 said:


> Philly":2d9rdez1 said:
> 
> 
> > Andy
> ...


Yeah, the Ringwood road store. I've seen them in most stores I've been in-i.e. about a 1/3 of the UK's Jewsons :roll: :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (16 Feb 2006)

D'you get free Indian Clubs for juggling too...?


----------



## martyn2 (16 Feb 2006)

thanks philly must take a trip out there enjoy AP 

martyn


----------



## Sailor (16 Feb 2006)

Hi,

To OP: have you seen this one?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARPLES-RECOR...254636635QQcategoryZ13874QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Regards,

Colin


----------



## AndyG (17 Feb 2006)

Sailor,
Thanks for the pointer. I'll keep a close eye on that one. Problem is, I'm torn now with the idea that there is supposedly a Veritas version on its way...
Cheers
Andy


----------



## ydb1md (17 Feb 2006)

AndyG":206n5m0e said:


> Sailor,
> Thanks for the pointer. I'll keep a close eye on that one. Problem is, I'm torn now with the idea that there is supposedly a Veritas version on its way...
> Cheers
> Andy



Unless you really want the 778 for collecting, I'd definitely wait for the Veritas -- especially at the price that 778 is going for.


----------



## AndyG (18 Feb 2006)

Dave,

Collecting (shiver), not guilty here!! Which reminds me. Did anyone else spot that comment in the February Issue of Good woodworking (171, page 62)? Some chap whose two LN planes are kept in a display cabinet, just for looking at!! I think a rescue plan needs to be organised 

Anyway, rant over, I think I'll wait for the veritas model. Until then, I'll stick to using an electric router.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## ydb1md (18 Feb 2006)

AndyG":1vbgggjx said:


> Dave,
> 
> Collecting (shiver), not guilty here!! Which reminds me. Did anyone else spot that comment in the February Issue of Good woodworking (171, page 62)? Some chap whose two LN planes are kept in a display cabinet, just for looking at!! I think a rescue plan needs to be organised
> Cheers
> Andy



I hear ya! I see Lie Nielsens in display cases every now and then on eBay or read about guys that use their #1s as paper weights. 

I'm up for a rescue -- those planes need to be used! 8)


----------

